

Using the Nexus 7 for business - morais
http://blog.mobizy.com/2012/07/using-nexus-7-for-business.html

======
bsphil
Was hoping they'd talk a bit more about what Mobizy actually does than how
neat they think the Nexus 7 is.

Our sales reps have been using Kindle Fires and iPads to show marketing
materials to clients during inservices as well as their general "on-the-go"
work needs, so the Nexus 7 would just be another nice, cheap device to get
that done. We're also going to a conference in a month and will be showing off
3D scanning, giving them a Nexus 7 to view their model (and subsequent quick
edits I make) on the fly.

What I'm REALLY curious about is the overlooked 4-pin connector on the lower
left edge of the 7, which I can only assume is meant for docking. Would love
to see how that pans out once there's an actual dock available.

